# Racing Pigeon Found 1000 mi From home!



## firedawg2 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am in Piru CA. I found a banded pigeon on the side of the road in the middle of the night. At first I thought it was hit by a car or truck. I walked right up to it and picked it up. Upon inspection it did not appear to have any injuries. I took it home for some recuperation. I offered chicken feed and water, then left it alone in a cage for the night while I looked up it's band identification. You would not believe my surprise when I discovered this bird originated from Oklahoma! But no contact info. Here is the band info: *au arpu 2012 67761*. How did this bird travel so far from home? After two days rest I released the bird, but he refused to fly. He just sat in the tree I placed him in all day. I brought him back inside when it got dark. And we have been doing this same routine for a week now. I would like to reunited the bird with it's owner. However, I was horrified to learn that most serious racers do not want their lost birds returned. 

I am on here to see if anyone can help me get in touch with the owner and let them know their bird is refusing to fly anywhere, they did not finish their race, and is safe and sound in southern california.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for bringing it back inside the house. You should not leave him outside anymore as he is sitting duck for a preadator.
Pigeon must know he is lost. Where would he go, when he has it well with you: food and fresh water. It's a lucky pigeon for have found you.

Some one will help you track the club.

You made a good point about the owner. If the owner really wants the pigeon, he will come and pick it up, but i doubt at such long distance he will travel or he will tell you to release it, which is ludacris.


----------



## firedawg2 (Nov 7, 2012)

I kept the bird inside today. Tonight I noticed a bunch of tiny feathers on the bottom of the cage, like they were plucking them self. Is this normal preening? Or is he stressed out. I put a mirror in the cage. After an hour I heard a quite coo of contentment. I guess I have to get a companion now.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

maybe the bird is not really from oklahoma. the AU ARPU office in oklahoma can help you to locate the owner of the bird. tel 405-848-5861


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for this bird, he may have been lost for awhile and may be starving, please follow these instructions:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html

Is he eating well and pooping alot, and are they solid? If not you can get his weight back up by hand feeding him defrosted drained and warmed frozen peas. Gently open beak and insert one pea on top of tongue, allow bird to close its beak and swallow and repeat several times. If hunger has made him sick this will be the best remedy.*


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi, Firedawg, and welcome! 

The bird may be molting, so the feather loss may be normal -- mine are almost through the molt now, but some molt a bit later. 

It's a very good point that this bird may be very under nourished. It also may be ill or injured -- but rest and good feed are an excellent place to start. 

If you hold the bird on your lap, and feel for his/her breastbone... is it sharp feeling -- like it is sticking out a bit? If so, the bird is severely underweight. 

I'm hoping you are willing to keep the pigeon -- you sound like a very kind and caring person, and from your statement about getting the companion, it sounds like you might be considering adopting it. 

Pigeons are wonderful, incredible birds ... they make lovely pets -- and this one sounds like it is quite tame. (Of course, it may get feistier after it heals a bit more, which is actually a very good sign.) 

Most feed stores carry pigeon seed mixes -- if the bird is eating and drinking on its own, then getting it some pigeon seeds is a good next step. 

What do the droppings look like? (We pigeon people talk about poop a lot, lol....)


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't forget about grit. The bird needs grit. The American Racing Pigeon Union can help find the owner etc, but also pigeon flying clubs in you area. They respond very quickly. I found them on the internet and emailed for info and they responded within the hour. They then sent me a list with names and numbers to contact in my state. The clubs can help you get started or help you find a home for the bird if the owner can't or won't take it. This bird needs rest and nourishment that is quiet . Fresh air not drafts and opportunity to get some sunlight. They heal quick not instantanous.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL 1000 miles from home, i can see why he won't want it back, that's super expensive to ship a live animal that far back.

I had people ship birds to me before, and i can tell you it cost a good fortune.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The pigeon may have been sold to someone in your area, which may also explain why he's where he is.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

It doesn't cost THAT much to ship a pigeon a thousand miles. Maybe around 50.00 or less, all the way across the country. More likely around 45 bucks, plus 7 or so for a shipping box.

Bird was probably from a lot closer than Oklahoma. Someone nearer you, bought it or was gifted it from someone in Ok.

A racing pigeon normally will not try to fly home, if it knows it is not in condition to make it home. It also could have be an escaped "prisoner" bird, that doesn't know its way home. A "prisoner" bird is one that was only used for breeding and may have never been outside of its home loft before. It has little chance of flying home, if that is the case. That may be why it ain't attempting to leave where you put it.

As far as it is concerned right now. It IS home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

People from all over the country buy bands from the AU, so it could have came from 5 miles down the road, or from all the way over here. ARPU is a typical AU band, no specific club designation, and when you buy the bands directly from the AU those are the bands you are likely to get. Contact the AU and give them the band info, and they will tell you who they sold it to and contact info for them


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Oct 27, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. 
Good thought Devil Dog, Semper Fi ! 
Happy early Birthday to all you Marines out there (Nov 10th).
Big THANKS to all veterans!


----------



## HouseCat (Oct 31, 2012)

He sounds like the pigeon I found on Holloween. He was about 500 miles from home and had been missing for 5 weeks. I tracked down the owner, who was astonished, and asked me to send him some pics. I did that and he got back to me and said that the bird looked pretty beat up and had "low flights"- whatever that means. He told me that alot of people have been losing birds and think it might have something to do with the whole climate change thing. 
The bird doubled its' weight in about a week but each time I've brought it outside, it will only fly about 10-20ft away from me. After being on his own for so long, I think he may have lost the confidence to fly back or doesn't want to take the chance of getting lost again. Although I could tell the owner really cares for his birds, there was just no way he could travel the 500 miles to pick him up. 
The owner said that the pigeon wouldn't likely find a better home than mine and asked me to try to keep him so that's probably what I'll do. I just wish I could find him a mate so he didn't have to spend so much time alone.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The "low flights" probably means the wings were dropping. If he can only get that far he was probably injured and can no longer fly the way he used to. Many injured wings droop below the tail. Is that the case you think?

Would you consider adopting a mate for him/her?


----------



## HouseCat (Oct 31, 2012)

Just when I thought he was lazy/weak/injured, the bird flew 30ft up onto my barn roof and I had to climb up and get him today! And, except when he's sleeping, his outer flight feathers are pulled up over his tail now. He must be getting into shape.
Although he's a homing pigeon that spent alot of time flying, I feel really irresponsible taking him outside to fly free. I wish there were some kind of leash or tether I could use.
I will definitely try to get him a mate. There aren't any pigeon fanciers where I live so I've been watching craigslist lost & found for pigeons. They seem to turn up there but I haven't ever seen any listed in the Garden/Farm section where I indulge my chicken obsession.
Why Mary, do you have a girl in mind?


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, be careful with the outdoor flying ... it's dangerous. He could attempt to go home, and likely be unable to make it ... your instincts are good. He's also still out of shape, so he'd be pretty disadvantaged trying to escape a predator. 

There actually are leashes you can get for them ... they attach on a little harness called a Feather Teather ... I tried it on one of my birds, and she didn't speak to me for a week, lol... but some people have good success with them. They're not for long leashes, though, which could get caught... more for folks who want to walk around with a bird on their shoulder, or that sort of thing. 

Can you let it fly around in the barn, or indoors, rather than outside? 

I'm sure if you hang around this forum long enough, you'll find someone who would like to give you a bird. Check the adoption portion of the forum ... there may well be someone near you who has one.


----------

